# Yak swamped off Big Sable point?



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Saw a yak off Sable River this morning headed out into the pack of boats off the bathhouse this morning. An hour or so later he was getting towed in by the charter boat Relentless. Anyone hear what happened? Had a couple big cruisers come through and wondering if he got swamped or rolled. If you guys go out there leave your navigation lights on, as he was extremely hard to see in the overcast conditions this morning. Hope all is well, if I hear anything in the marina I will update.


----------

